# Which of these would you go for.



## schoolboy420 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have them in my cart and ready to buy, but I don't know which of the 3 to go for. 

My tent is gonna be a 2x2 tent. That's plenty for my needs at the moment. I may later on use it for seedlings or something. 

Alright here they are.

Apollo Horticulture GL100LED Full Spectrum 300W LED Grow Light for Indoor Plant Growing https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGG1HDM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Galaxyhydro LED Grow Plant Light 300w Hydroponic Plant Grow Lamp https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PH1MQV8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Global Star G02-50x6w Plus Horticulture Full Spectrum 300w Black LED Grow Light for Indoor Plant Growing,one Switch for Leaf,another for Flowering https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8QZB40/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I'm leaning on the last one. But I'm really not too sure what would be the best buy for the buck.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Or if there is one in the same price range you would recommend, that would be fine too.

I copied and pasted this from my grow journal. I just figure I'll get more views here for an answer


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-400w.html


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2015)

I looked at all 3 of those and didn't like any of them.  I have been using a LED unit from TopLed and it has worked real well.


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2015)

This is the one I have>>>>http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VSW2tMeeZnU


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Alright, thank you both. I'll look into those as well as any other suggestions that come in


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-400w.html



As I said in your journal.. I'm not pushing HPS anything currently!  And this light he linked is the exact light you need. It's the EXACT same brand as the one HL linked, except his link is for the old outdated site. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Edited that one lol


----------



## greyghost (Apr 26, 2015)

If I had to choose I would go with Apolo first it has the most reviews and at 4.5 stars you could do worst. Second out of all 3 it's the only one with 3 fans. Third this might sound stupid but it weighs 4 pounds more then the other two companies do not put things into their products that they don't need to me this means better product  (most likely heat sink) heat kills electronics you can forget 50 000. 100 000 hours you will be lucky to get 1 year out of the other two. As for two lights mentioned, both are great but I would go with Mars simple because it provides the coverage u need 2X2 top lite covers area 2.2'x6.6 that's over kill your paying for light you don't need.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 26, 2015)

greyghost said:


> If I had to choose I would go with Apolo first it has the most reviews and at 4.5 stars you could do worst. Second out of all 3 it's the only one with 3 fans. Third this might sound stupid but it weighs 4 pounds more then the other two companies do not put things into their products that they don't need to me this means better product  (most likely heat sink) heat kills electronics you can forget 50 000. 100 000 hours you will be lucky to get 1 year out of the other two. As for two lights mentioned, both are great but I would go with Mars simple because it provides the coverage u need 2X2 top lite covers area 2.2'x6.6 that's over kill your paying for light you don't need.


Hey greyghost. Thanks for taking the time to respond. I ended up getting the mars hydro II 400w. 3x3 coverage.

Feel free to check in on my journal, its an awfully long read up til this point. But you can get a good feel of everything going on with my grow, and you can become part of the grow too. Only if you'd like, of coarse, lol. No pressure. 

Regardless, although it's too late, I appreciate the reply and advice


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 26, 2015)

That means my reply is too late also. I have used Advanced Diamond Series 300`s for 3 years now, with no problems. Completed 6 grows in that time frame. A couple cents worth anyway. Great growin` to ya.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2015)

You think that will cover a 3 x 3 area?  PJ told me that I would need 2 of those for a 32" x 32" area?

Also, can anyone tell me why the Top is $80 more than the Mars?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 26, 2015)

Top is the old site.. don't buy from that buy from the new one. Can link if need be.

And no, it won't quite do 3x3...I mean it will, just not much reflection. It does 2.5x2.5 pretty well though.. EASILY 2x2.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 26, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You think that will cover a 3 x 3 area?  PJ told me that I would need 2 of those for a 32" x 32" area?
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me why the Top is $80 more than the Mars?


Their website says it will cover 3x3. That's all I'm going off of. I'm far from experienced in this field lol.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 26, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> That means my reply is too late also. I have used Advanced Diamond Series 300`s for 3 years now, with no problems. Completed 6 grows in that time frame. A couple cents worth anyway. Great growin` to ya.


Well truth be told, its never too late, because someone else could benefit from suggestions too.. That and who knows, I may get in the market for another eventually.

Good growing to you too


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

i would reccomend none of these lights schoolboy. classic c.o.b (chip on board ) panels very cheaply made and probably wont last long and when they do break it will be a major headache getting the panel fixed. look at companies like vipar , Grow Standard or area 51 all of them have modular design units that make replacing parts as easy as a few turns of a screw driver. i bought a GSX-225 from GrowStandardled.com recently and am very happy with their product good quality and at a fair price far as im concerned. ive also grown with vipar panels in the past and had great results with them but they are based in the UK and Grow Standard is based in canada so overall cheaper shipping and the exchange rate for USD right now is great! i got the GSX-225 for 345$ with a 10% discount and exchange rate in a 2x2 tent this thing would destroy!


----------



## techrons78 (May 10, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> That means my reply is too late also. I have used Advanced Diamond Sries 300`s for 3 years now, with no problems. Completed 6 grows in that time frame. A couple cents worth anyway. Great growin` to ya.[/QUOTEMH y lights]
> 
> Yes and diamond is apollo mars same company maybe same factory...but like anything advanced Is more expensive but I like thier light..apollo is ok....mars i have no clue..im using now 3 l300 kind..and a 350 illiminator pro...i love my lights just like yopper..people aggree to disaggree...if it grow great mj and last a while ill pay extra...jmo


----------

